# low tech carpet plants?



## Lydia Rose (Feb 13, 2010)

Does anyone know if I can put grass-like carpet plants under the fluval edge standard halogen lights? Also, i want to put some carpet in my 10g but i am not yet comfortable in the DIY co2 injection department. Do ALL carpet plants such as dwarf hairgrass and others need co2 and high light?

I've been pulling my hair out trying to find answers and cannot find any.  
I appreciate the much needed advice...


----------



## f1ea (Jul 7, 2009)

You will need decent light, but it doesnt have to be that high to get a good carpet growing; and with a 10g, DIY CO2 and Excel can be enough. Just pay attention to it. You can also do a dry-start for the carpets.

I am growing DHG without pressurized CO2 and it is growing well. A bit slow at first, but once it took off I think it is growing kinda fast. My light is far from perfect also... less than 2wpg T8 on a 24"H tank and I have DIY co2 and excel.

Bottom lines: 
1) not so high Light: yes you can.
2) not so good CO2: pay attention to it.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Marsilea is a good low light low tech carpet plant, but it does grow slowly. Mosses, and mini pellia also work. You could also try crypt parva. Just know that all these low tech plants are also very slowly growing.


----------



## barakainus (Jun 11, 2009)

I grow HC and DHG without CO2 but I'm adding Excel. HC grows slow but the grass grows fast. Light is 2x18W screw-in bulbs 6700K over 10 gallon. Heavily planted, so there is not much light at the bottom. Still grows well.


----------



## mobot (Jun 17, 2008)

I also have a fluval edge and im looking for carpeting plants too.
been reading about riccia, baby tears and dwarf hair grass.
the problem with thistank is that the light are strong enough but the light cones only light the center of the tank, im trying to keep that in mind.


----------



## Tausendblatt (Sep 16, 2009)

DWARF SAGGITARIA is way easier than any other carpet plant I have tried. I have less than 2 WPG and it just grows and grows. It is a little large/coarse for a ten gallon but it still would look good.

Allegedly Marsilea (spelling?) is easy for most.

Moss carpets are finicky but it can be achieved in low tech. They tend to accumulate debris and BGA.


----------



## WETHEAD (Oct 5, 2007)

This might be hard to get I don't know but for me low light no fuss plant Elatine Gratioloides another Aussie native carpet plant. I'm lucky as I can go and collect it locally, would be worth the hunt if you could find it.

http://www.aquagreen.com.au/plant_data/Elatine_gratioloides.html

Regards Wethead


----------



## Lydia Rose (Feb 13, 2010)

thank you! 
ive only been doing this a month so far but im learning so much from you all.


----------

